# Union Force toe/cap strap too short



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have size 14 Vans Cirro, which have a huge foot print, and the same size Forces.

If you post a picture it should make it easier to help you.

But I can say both straps are adjustable, and if you adjust them both out, you should almost certainly have enough room.... 

Did you only adjust one of the straps by chance?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I have size 14 Vans Cirro, which have a huge foot print, and the same size Forces.
> 
> If you post a picture it should make it easier to help you.
> 
> ...




As in the padding side? Because, ya, as far as I can tell you can't adjust the ridged side, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I mean under the binding. If I remember right theres 2 or 3 slots that you can put the straps into.... I can't remember exactly.

Looking at mine they're both in the center slot, and the strap adjustable by the screw also is maxxed out. And it fits my boots perfectly centered and I strap about half way down the strap....

If anything man, you may just need to get a long strap, but I can't imagine that would be necessary since my boots are so large as well.

Sorry to be confusing it's hard to put shit into text sometimes


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

you might have to extend teh heelcup. if you have the heelcup set normally your boot will be pushed forward. if you slide the heelcup back there should be more space for your foot.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

crazyface said:


> you might have to extend teh heelcup. if you have the heelcup set normally your boot will be pushed forward. if you slide the heelcup back there should be more space for your foot.


Indeed. I kinda figured he had already done that one but you could very well be right. 

That goes along with centering your boot on the board as best as possible.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I wear a 14 and didn't have a problem. You have to extend the heal cup then put the front straps in the front position. That will require you to take the bindings off and remove the straps to put them int he front position.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

wow, awesome responses guys, thanks so much. I'm going to remove the binding again and see about adjusting the plastic side of the strap. I looked at it and I really thought that it didn't adjust at all. My heel cup is all the way back, great feature on Forces how the cup goes back and angles upward too. I ride with Burton Freestyle boots, fyi..hadn't mentioned it before. I'm encouraged seeing so many big foot riders out there. I get a laugh out of board reviews when they say things like, "if you've got big ol' feet, like 11's or 12's, this board is for you!"...

I'll take apart the bindings tonight and check about that underside adjustment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

just wanted to say thanks again. I took my Forces apart and didn't realize what an easy adjustment it was. Problem fixed.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

you guys have HUUUUGGGGGEEEEE freaking feet


----------



## Kjartanvi (Jan 9, 2020)

closerscoffee said:


> So I've been using XL Union Forces this season. Love the bindings, but wondering if there's any way to adjust the toe strap so that it's longer. I already have it on the last notch on the pad side. I have a size 14 foot. I can use it as a cap strap, but I basically get 2 wratchets, if that. Any fixes or suggestions.


Yes finally that feels my pain with shoes 14 and the toe strap!!!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya you guys all probably should be more focused on downsizing boots by probably a couple sizes. in all my years I have seen less than 15 people who actually need size 14+ boots


----------



## Kjartanvi (Jan 9, 2020)

Yep and you can count us in but I'm trying to find is low profile 14 boots I live in Iceland not much collection :/


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I personally sized down from a 13 to an 11.5. It took a few days of tinkering to get my toes in there alright, but now they fit awesome. There's way more boots to choose from, it makes many more boards ridable, and the performance is great. No more tightening everything down as tight as I can. If you can potentially squeeze into something smaller, it might help with more than just the toe straps. Some people do just have huge feet in general, and have limited options. I've found the Ride Fuse to be very low profile and foot shaped, at least for me.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I went from a 10.5 down to an 8 with some heel wedges. Now everyboard is a eurocarve board lol


----------

